# Help please with Fish Disease



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Fish been dying one at a time. Look like some kind of baterial infection. What med should i use. Tank is planted 27 gallon acrylic hesagon.

Help please, thanks.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like some type of fungus mmmm


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Not sure what the disease is but I just bought some Melafix from API that is for bacterial infections. Only been a few days though so not sure how well its working, but it seems like a lot of people use it. Pimafix can be used in conjunction for fungal infections.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U can use pimafix and melafix together if u dont have them use salt for now


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, that's is quick.

I will check what I have in the cupboard for treating fugus. Not sure if I have Melafix but will visit the store tomorrow.

Should to bed now or will be dozing in the meeting tomorrow.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Instead of using melafix or primafix use pure tea tree oil. It's way cheaper and it is the main active ingredient in both melafix and primafix but you have to be careful about the amount you use it can be deadly but i'm sure if you search the web you will find the right ratio . You can also use salt and high heat to battle fungus. But when you raise the temp and add salt you need to make sure you add a few air stone so you have enough oxygen in your tank.


----------

